# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Cultists and Other Deluded Damn Fools

## Sled Dog

Normally, this is me, the nice, kindly curious Sled Dog:

Attachment 14502

But I've been noticing, far too often, that otherwise supposedly intelligent people can spout some of the most absurd nonsense.

Now, I'm talking about Rodents here.  The only expectations I have for anyone stupid enough to vote Rodent is more stupidity in an never-ending incurable stream of deceit, ignorance, arrogance, and idiocy.

No, I'm not talking about Rodents.  

I'm talking about the Aluminum Foil Hat Brigade, the Shiny Tricorn Helmet Gangsters and their pursuit of the hidden cadre of Bilderbergers and Illuminati and Trilateralists and The Hidden Government that's Out To Herd Us In FEMA Camps With The Dreaded Black Helicopters.

They can't figure out the government already HAS us, and those people didn't do it by hiding from sight.

Who, specifically am I talking about?

Well, the people posting here who babble incoherently about "The War of Northern Aggression" and similar nonsense about blaming the Civil War on Lincoln or the Martians, anyone but the people who started it, the Southern Democrats.  

These same fools often want to pretend that secession is not only Constitutional (it isn't), but that it's the Very Best Thing Since Buttered Popcorn.  Seriously?  They can't figure out the flaws in their arguments, not even after we tell them the correct answers?

That's called being dishonestly and purposely ignorant, and they deserve no respect at all.  They can't even believe their own state is just as fatally infected as all the others, and that only by sticking together as AMERICANS can we fight and defeat this infection.

Who else?   The morons that insist Nazi Germany "couldn't possibly have murdered millions of people in extermination camps", of whom roughly only 60% were Jewish or accused Jewish.

Not to put too fine a point on the matter, these people are IDIOTS.   Eisenhower ordered complete documentation of the horrors precisely so idiots like these wouldn't be able to deny the truth.   

Ike was wrong.  He didn't realize how stupid people can really be, if only they try hard enough to get there.

Then there are the nitwits who want to insist that Russia, with Russian troops in Ukraine and Georgia, DID NOT "invade" those countries, it's all a US plot.  Is looking up the word "invade" in the dictionary beyond their skill set?   

These people also believe in many of the following idiocies:

1) The airliner shot down in Georgia wasn't shot down with a Russian missile.  Clearly that attack was led by Obama in drag, or something.

2) Pan-Am flight 800 was shot down by a missle from a Navy ship, a fighter jet, the Bilderbergers, or some such shit.   Even when a practicing aerospace engineer tells these nitwits the truth, they claim superior knowledge from their Cracker Jack box.

3) Pan-Am flight 103 over Lockerbie, on which were classmates and friends.  I really LOVE it when people say that was a US government conspiracy.  Really, I do.

Pick any plane crash.  The real cause, you'll discover, is NEVER the stated cause.  It's always crashed by a hidden cabal of conspirators who want to control the throne from behind the curtains.

There's the twats who can't believe the United States put astronauts on the moon, even though we can see their foot prints and tire marks in photos from the CHINESE. (The Chi-Coms are in on the scam to make the Americans look good, you see.)

Then there's the worst ones of all (and these people I'm writing about naturally aren't selective, many of them believe in ALL the stuff I'm describing, and then some).  The fucking lunatic 9-11 Troofers.

We all saw those airplanes strike defenseless buildings which were running away as fast as they could.  Could anyone name a single worst day in American history than that one?   Pearl Harbor at least was a valid military target.

Did those aircraft destroy those buildings?  Of course not.  You see, weeks earlier the CIA sent teams of thousands into those buildings planting C4 explosives on all the structural members and NOBODY NOTICED.  Bush ordered it to happen, don'tcha know?

On that same day, the DoD had a drill at the Pentagon, to see how fast they could blow up their own office building and litter the lawn with fake airplane parts.  They must have, there's no way some goat-humpin' camel jockey could have flown a real 757 with such precision, right?

Suuuure!

And, naturally, that fourth airliner in Pennsylvania was SHOT DOWN by US fighter jets.  To claim that aircraft was forced down by cowardly terrorists because American heroes were storming the cockpit just isn't acceptable to these assholes because they're all agreed there's no such thing as an American hero.  

Except for themselves.

Naturally.  They're heroes for telling us all about this nonsense they believe and they work mightily in their mommy's basement searching for bits of The Puzzle to illuminate our ignorance.

They don't question their sources.  They get upset when sane people do.

They don't look for inconsistencies.  They deny any exist.

They don't do sanity checks, for they have no use for sanity.

Sanity isn't exciting.

Sanity isn't superior.

Sanity is BORING.

Anyways, I'm fed with their nonsense.  The fools are diverting threads with this crap and what the hell is wrong with them, don't they have their own Conspiracy Theory litterbox to play in, courtesy of Trinnity, so decent people don't have to play in the cat shit with them?

So, enjoy my new avatar.

That's another view of the Chihuahua Killer, from the Chihuahua's viewpoint

misa_under_keiko.jpg

Oh, btw, I had to take the dog at the top of this post to her last visit to the vet.  So sad.  But she was practically blind, could barely walk, and just wasn't enjoying life any more.   She was dumped on the streets by assholes who beat her and terrorized her and regulated her.  When we took her she was terrified of everything and trusted no one.   

She became the most loving dog anyone would want, so long as they didn't mind the smell.  We will miss her.

I'm sure I'll find another pretty blue-eyed husky in one of the local shelters in a couple of months.

----------

Canadianeye (04-27-2016),Henry Noel (04-27-2016),Knightkore (04-27-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

Why not just say that you are talking about Midgardian?

Is it permissible to call out oneself?

----------


## Sled Dog

> Why not just say that you are talking about Midgardian?
> 
> Is it permissible to call out oneself?


You're not the only one.

Okay, maybe you believe in everything I wrote about.  Maybe conspiracy theories are like nuts, and you people can't eat only one.

But it's pretty damn arrogant for you to assume you're the only one, or that you're important enough for someone such as myself to devote an entire thread to.

Trust me, you're not that good.

----------


## Midgardian

> You're not the only one.
> 
> Okay, maybe you believe in everything I wrote about.  Maybe conspiracy theories are like nuts, and you people can't eat only one.
> 
> But it's pretty damn arrogant for you to assume you're the only one, or that you're important enough for someone such as myself to devote and entire thread to.
> 
> Trust me, you're not that good.


I am the only one who has recently challenged the official Holohoax story, specifically that to cremate 6 million Jews in the limited time allowed and given the infrastructure is a mathematical and logistical impossibility.

I maintain that labor camps existed and those cremated were victims of typhus, an epidemic which was exacerbated by the Allied blockade which prevented the camp residents from receiving enough food.

I also have been one who has stated that Lincoln started the War of Northern Aggression for political reasons, and got himself and 600,000 Americans killed unnecessarily.

I notice you left out Poland starting WW2, and am heartened that you don't seem to consider that the brainstorm of a "deluded damn fool".

----------

Knightkore (04-27-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> That's another view of the Chihuahua Killer, from the Chihuahua's viewpoint

----------


## Sled Dog

> I notice you left out Poland starting WW2, and am heartened that you don't seem to consider that the brainstorm of a "deluded damn fool".


I don't waste my time keeping track of all the fucking idiotic things those looney-toon conspiracy kooks make up.

Clearly it's a stupid idea and has nothing to do with history.

----------


## Midgardian

> I don't waste my time keeping track of all the fucking idiotic things those looney-toon conspiracy kooks make up.


You started this thread, and made a list.

I have to take issue with your description of those who seek truth as being "conspiracy kooks".

I don't insult you over your views, yet you call us names.

----------

hoytmonger (04-30-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> These same fools often want to pretend that secession is not only Constitutional (it isn't), but that it's the Very Best Thing Since Buttered Popcorn.  Seriously?  They can't figure out the flaws in their arguments, not even after we tell them the correct answers?


Where in the constitution does it say that a state may not secede?

----------

hoytmonger (04-30-2016),Knightkore (04-27-2016)

----------


## Sled Dog

> You started this thread, and made a list.


What made you believe that the list was all inclusive? 




> I have to take issue with your description of those who seek truth as being "conspiracy kooks".


I'll let Saul answer this question:







> I don't insult you over your views, yet you call us names.


There's a reason I didn't mention any names.

The form rules were the least part of it.

But you volunteered, here, so what can I say?

If the foo shits, eat it.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Where in the constitution does it say that a state may not secede?


Most of the CK's run away after I post this.

The Politics Forums

----------


## Midgardian

I think that it is a conspiracy that West Covina is more south than west of Covina.

----------


## Midgardian

> Most of the CK's run away after I post this.
> 
> The Politics Forums


*Midgardian*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

----------


## Midgardian

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tin_foil_hat

----------


## Sled Dog

> *Midgardian*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


Okay, hang on.  Never did make sense of that blog thing...

...this work?

The Politics Forums - Entries for December 23, 2015 - Blogs

----------


## Midgardian

> Okay, hang on.  Never did make sense of that blog thing...
> 
> ...this work?
> 
> The Politics Forums - Entries for December 23, 2015 - Blogs


There are no blog entries for this date.

----------


## Sled Dog

> There are no blog entries for this date.


It's not you, it's me.

I'm a flange-head, not a geek.

Here's what should be a link to the original post:




> Okay.
> 
>  You really shouldn't ask such things of me.
> 
>  I don't take positions unless they're defensible.
> 
>  Article I, Section 8.   DOES NOT LIST authority to grants states permissions to dissolve their bonds to the Union.
> 
> ....


Hope it works

Well, Bat*21 is over, time for bed.

Good night.

yeah..that takes you to the original post.

----------


## Midgardian

> It's not you, it's me.
> 
> I'm a flange-head, not a geek.


Used to draw flanges in high school drafting classes.

Didn't know what they were then, do now.

Maybe if I had known what I was drawing I might have been a draftsman instead of a computer geek.

Then again, this was before AutoCAD took off.

You can use that for both mechanical and electronic design.

----------


## Midgardian

> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article I, Section 8.   DOES NOT LIST authority to grants states permissions to dissolve their bonds to the Union.


It doesn't say that the states can't secede  either.

----------


## Midgardian

> I don't waste my time keeping track of all the fucking idiotic things those looney-toon conspiracy kooks make up.
> 
> Clearly it's a stupid idea and has nothing to do with history.


Technically you are right. The Poles didn't start the war, they just were a puppet of the string-pullers.

I could say who they were but I might be called an anti-Semite.

----------


## Sled Dog

> It doesn't say that the states can't secede  either.


Yeah, it does.

It's explained in that post I linked.

Stop being a numerologist.

----------


## Midgardian

> Yeah, it does.
> 
> It's explained in that post I linked.
> 
> Stop being a numerologist.


You shouldn't have to cite a link to any post if the constitution really says that states can't secede.

Just type the Article and Section where that prohibition is located in the constitution.

If your argument is that it doesn't say that they can secede, then you are just going in circles.

----------


## patrickt

My son's history teacher told the class that the Holocaust never happened. So, my son and daughter and I had a week of watching German documentaries celebrating their slaughter of Jews. We read personal histories and memoirs. I told my children about a survivor I knew.

When the week was over my children, at the ages of 12 and 13 were bright enough to evaluate the evidence and make a judgement. They were both brighter than my son's history teacher.

Oh, when I spoke to the principal I got a smarmy lecture on academic freedom.

----------


## Midgardian

> When the week was over my children, at the ages of 12 and 13 were bright enough to evaluate the evidence and make a judgement.


Those of who question the "official" story of the "Holocaust" have also evaluated the evidence and made a sound judgment.

Did you or your children analyze the evidence that the history teacher provided?

 A good history teacher will always support his/her arguments, while a bad student tends to dismiss what they are taught because of preconceived biases.

----------


## sooda

> My son's history teacher told the class that the Holocaust never happened. So, my son and daughter and I had a week of watching German documentaries celebrating their slaughter of Jews. We read personal histories and memoirs. I told my children about a survivor I knew.
> 
> When the week was over my children, at the ages of 12 and 13 were bright enough to evaluate the evidence and make a judgement. They were both brighter than my son's history teacher.
> 
> Oh, when I spoke to the principal I got a smarmy lecture on academic freedom.


That is beyond amazing, Patrick.. a history teacher????

----------


## Invayne

duplicate

----------


## Invayne

Sorry for your loss @Sled Dog. She was definitely beautiful.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Sorry for your loss @Sled Dog. She was definitely beautiful.


From the terrified bitey monster she turned into a real sweetie.

It's too bad she's gone, but she was almost completely blind and could barely walk.  We figured she had eight  years of nightmare and four years of the loving home she should have had in the first place.

Who spends $900  on a dog only to terrorize it?

But thank you.

My other dog is pretty, too.  See her teeth?

----------

Invayne (04-28-2016)

----------


## Sled Dog

> You shouldn't have to cite a link to any post if the constitution really says that states can't secede.


What?  I'm supposed to pull that shit out of my ass every time some ignorant clod wants to see the proof?

Richard Ballinger Seaton, when he was in Norlamin hunting the Fenachrone, was terribly embarrassed when Rovol set the fifth order projector to create more stops, and then let the process run automatically.

Ricky, a fork truck driver on a loading dock I worked on one summer, teased the Gerber Baby guy on the floor because he insisted on handling boxes more than once.

I ain't gonna write a new post when I have a perfectly serviceable post already posted somewhere.

Instead of you arguing about my METHODOLOGY, how about if you show how much of a numerologist you are by arguing against the Constitution...because it's very inconvenient to you right now.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Those of who question the "official" story of the "Holocaust" have also evaluated the evidence and made a sound judgment.


Well, they've only made a "sound" judgement if they conclude, after evaluating the evidence, that the National Socialists did indeed murder somewhere near 12 million people, all non-combatants, for political purposes.

Dem's da facts, buddy.




> Did you or your children analyze the evidence that the history teacher provided?


There's no need to.

When someone tells me they don't believe in the heliocentric theory, I don't waste time quizzing them.

I laugh at them.

Moron holocaust deniers are no different than people who refuse to accept the fact that the earth orbits the sun, not the other way around.




> A good history teacher will always support his/her arguments, while a bad student tends to dismiss what they are taught because of preconceived biases.


GOOD history teachers don't deny the Holocaust.

How's that for an effective process for evaluating someone's teaching skills?

----------


## Invayne

Should we deny the 60million plus holocaust by the Bolsheviks? If so, why? What makes them less important in history?

This was Jews murdering Christians. That's OK?

----------

Roadmaster (04-28-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Should we deny the 60million plus holocaust by the Bolsheviks? If so, why? What makes them less important in history?
> 
> This was Jews murdering Christians. That's OK?


 They don't want that brought up. As long as people deny Christ and call themselves Jews, they will believe these are chosen. Now once they accept Christ they are no longer chosen to them. Yes it doesn't make sense but neither do they.

----------


## Invayne

> From the terrified bitey monster she turned into a real sweetie.
> 
> It's too bad she's gone, but she was almost completely blind and could barely walk.  We figured she had eight  years of nightmare and four years of the loving home she should have had in the first place.
> 
> Who spends $900  on a dog only to terrorize it?
> 
> But thank you.
> 
> My other dog is pretty, too.  See her teeth?


Have you met Desiree? She has a beautiful dog just like yours!

----------


## Invayne

> They don't want that brought up. As long as people deny Christ and call themselves Jews, they will believe these are chosen. Now once they accept Christ they are no longer chosen to them. Yes it doesn't make sense but neither do they.


I have a Jewish family that lives around the corner from me, and they fly the Israeli flag, and they have signs in their yard praising God and Jesus. Obviously they are not Jesus haters. I don't know what to make of them...LOL

----------

Roadmaster (04-28-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

> I have a Jewish family that lives around the corner from me, and they fly the Israeli flag, and they have signs in their yard praising God and Jesus. Obviously they are not Jesus haters. I don't know what to make of them...LOL


I am considered a Jew. There are real ones who love the Lord. I will never fly the Israel flag, they are Sodom and Egypt and the star is 666.

----------

Invayne (04-29-2016)

----------


## Dan40

> Most of the CK's run away after I post this.
> 
> The Politics Forums



You cannot reason with conspiracy idiots.  They lack cognitive thought.

----------

patrickt (04-29-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

You see the more they worship a symbol or idol, these will have no problem bowing down to it.

----------


## Midgardian

> What?  I'm supposed to pull that shit out of my ass every time some ignorant clod wants to see the proof?
> 
> Richard Ballinger Seaton, when he was in Norlamin hunting the Fenachrone, was terribly embarrassed when Rovol set the fifth order projector to create more stops, and then let the process run automatically.
> 
> Ricky, a fork truck driver on a loading dock I worked on one summer, teased the Gerber Baby guy on the floor because he insisted on handling boxes more than once.
> 
> I ain't gonna write a new post when I have a perfectly serviceable post already posted somewhere.
> 
> Instead of you arguing about my METHODOLOGY, how about if you show how much of a numerologist you are by arguing against the Constitution...because it's very inconvenient to you right now.


In less than 1/8 of the time it took you to write that post, you could have cited the Article and Section of the Constitution that prohibits secession, if it exists.

----------


## Midgardian

> Well, they've only made a "sound" judgement if they conclude, after evaluating the evidence, that the National Socialists did indeed murder somewhere near 12 million people, all non-combatants, for political purposes.
> 
> Dem's da facts, buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no need to.
> 
> When someone tells me they don't believe in the heliocentric theory, I don't waste time quizzing them.
> ...


In other words, you are closed minded, but I already knew that.

If you had looked at the evidence objectively, you would know that there is absolutely no way that the "official" Holocaust story is accurate.

----------


## patrickt

> You cannot reason with conspiracy idiots.  They lack cognitive thought.


It's not just conspiracy nuts. It's all true believers. They see what they're told to see, hear what they're told to hear, and wouldn't dare think anything different.

I was visiting with a family in a religious cult. The cult did not allow them to have radio, television, a phone or to read a newspaper or magazine. The father said, "The church tells us everything we need to know."

It's tough getting a conversation going with people like this but when I went into their home I saw a piano covered, five deep, with cassette tapes. "Ah, you like music?"

:"NO! Those are sermons."
"Must be real barn burners."
"Just normal Sabbath sermons. When we have nothing else to do we listen to them. If you just let your mind wander there's no telling what you might think."
"Ah, you mean like what in the fuck am I doing here?"
"No, no, I never think that, never, never, never."

I wandered out with my son and we chatted with the turkeys at the Divine Light Mission Turkey Farm next door. Why was I there? My wife joined the cult.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> Normally, this is me, the nice, kindly curious Sled Dog:
> 
> Attachment 14502
> 
> But I've been noticing, far too often, that otherwise supposedly intelligent people can spout some of the most absurd nonsense.
> 
> Now, I'm talking about Rodents here.  The only expectations I have for anyone stupid enough to vote Rodent is more stupidity in an never-ending incurable stream of deceit, ignorance, arrogance, and idiocy.
> 
> No, I'm not talking about Rodents.  
> ...


If you read U.S. Grant's "Personal Memoirs" (Barnes & Noble Books, 1885, 2003), Grant discusses on Page 112 the issue of the right of rebellion of any states from the Union.  You should pick up a copy and read it.  It is well written and it tells the story of the US Civil War from the Union perspective.  For a good book from the Southern perspective Gen. James Longstreet's memoirs are equally good.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Should we deny the 60million plus holocaust by the Bolsheviks? If so, why? What makes them less important in history?
> 
> This was Jews murdering Christians. That's OK?


Yawn.

Being JEWISH had NOTHING to do with the Russian revolution.  Being SOCIALIST had EVERYTHING to do with it.

And I've never denied that Mother Russia was a very bad mother indeed.

So what's your point, that your racism is important to you?

----------


## Sled Dog

> You cannot reason with conspiracy idiots.  They lack cognitive thought.


They're "numerologists".  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Sled Dog

> In less than 1/8 of the time it took you to write that post, you could have cited the Article and Section of the Constitution that prohibits secession, if it exists.


The numerologists I was posting to were fully cognizant of the Constitution.

Because they were numerologists and not rational people, they REFUSED TO COMPREHEND THE TRUTH in the Constitution.

So I rubbed their noses in it.

And as you can see from the thread I linked to, they fled the scene.

Someone else requested info on the Constitution.   That time the fled the argument and started posting irrelevancies.

Now you're posting arguments about how providing EXPLANATIONS is a waste of time. 

I agree wholeheartedly.

Numerologists don't want to THINK.  They want to BELIEVE.

I've decided I love the word "numerologist".    It's so...APT.

Know what I see you doing?

I see you trying to avoid discussion of the meaning of the Constitution.

As usual.

----------


## Sled Dog

> In other words, you are closed minded, but I already knew that.


No. I'm very open minded.

But I've zero tolerance for numerology.

YOUR desire to spin a lie by denying well-established and thoroughly documented facts in no way requires ME to participate in your delusion by pretending to be curious about it.

I've an open mind.

But I don't waste time pretending to believe in the baby-raping pig-god of islame.

I've an open mind.

But the FACTS establish that the Earth revolves about the sun...OBSERVED FACTS, and I don't waste time pretending otherwise.  Not even when I hurt the feelings of the fools of the Flat Earth Society.

I've an open mind.

But I have no doubts, none whatsoever, that the Clintons ordered the body of Vince Foster moved to Fort Marcy Park from where ever it was that he died, be it by suicide or Arkancide.

YOU have a cult belief.

That means you are mentally WEAK.

This is a rant thread.  I have no desire to coddle you people.




> If you had looked at the evidence objectively, you would know that there is absolutely no way that the "official" Holocaust story is accurate.


Explain why you have a Hard-On For Hitler.

What satisfaction do you derive from being a numerologist?  How does denying reality satisfy you, and what do you expect to achieve with your denial?

Notice that I am not requesting that you waste everyone's time with promoting the thesis of your particular delusion.  I am not.  Explain what's wrong with you that you could believe such things.

----------


## Sled Dog

> If you read U.S. Grant's "Personal Memoirs" (Barnes & Noble Books, 1885, 2003), Grant discusses on Page 112 the issue of the right of rebellion of any states from the Union.  You should pick up a copy and read it.  It is well written and it tells the story of the US Civil War from the Union perspective.  For a good book from the Southern perspective Gen. James Longstreet's memoirs are equally good.


Good for Grant.

Is HE the Constitution?

No.   He was a general.

As I recall, he was THE general that terminated, permanently, the so-called "right" of a state to secede.

Actions.

They speak louder than words, don't they?

Why are you not discussing the Constitution?

I'm going to let you in on a little secret.

You are committing the fatal flaw of "argument from authority".

You've just failed.

 :Cool20:

----------


## Roadmaster

> Yawn.
> 
> Being JEWISH had NOTHING to do with the Russian revolution.  Being SOCIALIST had EVERYTHING to do with it.
> 
> And I've never denied that Mother Russia was a very bad mother indeed.
> 
> So what's your point, that your racism is important to you?


Where in the hell is racism.  Being Jewish is a religion not a race. It's a religion without Christ. All the gulags were controlled by rabbis. 80% of the elected ones were Jewish and they waged war on Christians. There is no difference between a Jew and a Christian, but that Jew is not Jewish.

----------

Invayne (04-29-2016)

----------


## patrickt

> Where in the hell is racism.  Being Jewish is a religion not a race. It's a religion without Christ. All the gulags were controlled by rabbis. 80% of the elected ones were Jewish and they waged war on Christians. There is no difference between a Jew and a Christian, but that Jew is not Jewish.


Amazing. Stupid, but amazing. I realize you hate citations but where did you get the information on the gulags being controlled by rabbis? "Eighty percent of the elected ones were Jewish...." Elected what? Gulag leaders?

But my favorite sentence is, "There is no difference between a Jew and a Christian, but that Jew is not Jewish." It makes absolutely no sense.

----------

Sled Dog (04-29-2016)

----------


## Invayne

> Where in the hell is racism.  Being Jewish is a religion not a race. It's a religion without Christ. All the gulags were controlled by rabbis. 80% of the elected ones were Jewish and they waged war on Christians. There is no difference between a Jew and a Christian, but that Jew is not Jewish.


Not sure about the "Rabbi" part, but they WERE run by Jews.

Jewish-run Concentration Camps in the Soviet Union - Dr. Hermann Greife .pdf

----------


## Roadmaster

> Amazing. Stupid, but amazing. I realize you hate citations but where did you get the information on the gulags being controlled by rabbis? "Eighty percent of the elected ones were Jewish...." Elected what? Gulag leaders?
> 
> But my favorite sentence is, "There is no difference between a Jew and a Christian, but that Jew is not Jewish." It makes absolutely no sense.


Not to you it doesn't make sense. There is only one type of Jew according to the Bible and they worship God in spirit and rejoice in Christ Jesus. Those others don't qualify. Never been a race, He debunked that idea in the Bible. You can't convert to Judaism or bowing down to the serpent and call yourself a Jew. The biggest lie ever is those without Christ are His.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Not sure about the "Rabbi" part, but they WERE run by Jews.
> 
> Jewish-run Concentration Camps in the Soviet Union - Dr. Hermann Greife .pdf


 The priest in History said they were a few that escaped.

----------


## Invayne

> Yawn.
> 
> Being JEWISH had NOTHING to do with the Russian revolution.  Being SOCIALIST had EVERYTHING to do with it.
> 
> And I've never denied that Mother Russia was a very bad mother indeed.
> 
> So what's your point, that your racism is important to you?


Racism? Jews are a race now? Interesting. You want to see pure racism, look at Israel.

And no, I'm not a Jew hater. But please, feel free to keep hating those Muslims...lol

----------


## Roadmaster

_I know_ the blasphemy of them which say they are Jews, and are not, but _are_ the synagogue of Satan. He didn't say this without reason. I love Jews just don't like these.

----------

Invayne (04-29-2016)

----------


## Invayne

> _I know_ the blasphemy of them which say they are Jews, and are not, but _are_ the synagogue of Satan. He didn't say this without reason. I love Jews just don't like these.


You're not a fan of the Khazarian Mafia?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Roadmaster (04-29-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Racism? Jews are a race now? Interesting. You want to see pure racism, look at Israel.
> 
> And no, I'm not a Jew hater. But please, feel free to keep hating those Muslims...lol


 Anytime I go only by the Bible against this Scofields, I am a Jew hater. They think they need to build a temple for God mocking what Christ did on the cross. They think Jew is a race instead of faith. Jesus wasn't enough.

----------


## Roadmaster

> You're not a fan of the Khazarian Mafia?


 No mine came from a different place but some ended up being Talmuds in one generation. The ones before and after are His with a few exceptions. Jesus is King of Kings and Lord of Lords.

----------


## Midgardian

> The numerologists I was posting to were fully cognizant of the Constitution.
> 
> Because they were numerologists and not rational people, they REFUSED TO COMPREHEND THE TRUTH in the Constitution.
> 
> So I rubbed their noses in it.
> 
> And as you can see from the thread I linked to, they fled the scene.
> 
> Someone else requested info on the Constitution.   That time the fled the argument and started posting irrelevancies.
> ...


You still are writing books instead of simply citing the Article and Section of the Constitution that prohibits secession. Could your problem be that no such clause exists?

----------

hoytmonger (04-30-2016)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Racism? Jews are a race now? Interesting. You want to see pure racism, look at Israel.
> 
> And no, I'm not a Jew hater. But please, feel free to keep hating those Muslims...lol


I don't really care if you find a defense in my misappropriation of terms in an off-the-cuff response, since as everyone knows with gifts that it's the thought that counts, and I don't think enough of racists to waste much time choosing the 100% accurate and correct terms.

Racists aren't known for their linguistic acuity, anyway.

----------


## Sled Dog

> You still are writing books instead of simply citing the Article and Section of the Constitution that prohibits secession. Could your problem be that no such clause exists?


You are still avoiding the discussion because you've already read the post that you can't refute.

I cited the Constitution, Article and Clause.

I EXPLAINED the Constitution, Article and Clause.

And you're still WHINING.

Because numerologists never do anything else but, once the real math is explained.

----------


## Roadmaster

What is so funny the ADL comes out and says Trump is antisemtic because he keeps saying America first and is calling him a bigot for doing so and trying to get him to stop using the phrase. What other people would have the nerve to say this and think they have a right.

----------


## Midgardian

> You are still avoiding the discussion because you've already read the post that you can't refute.


No, I have not.

I think that if you are so sure that the Constitution has a clause that prohibits secession, that you will inform the readers of this thread, without us having to click on your link.

----------

hoytmonger (04-30-2016)

----------


## patrickt

> Not sure about the "Rabbi" part, but they WERE run by Jews.
> 
> Jewish-run Concentration Camps in the Soviet Union - Dr. Hermann Greife .pdf


There are citations and then there are citations. The book cited as conclusive evidence is published by Defenders Publishing.

Here's an ad for another book published by the renowned publishing house:
"*EXO-VATICANA (Pt 1)*
Petrus Romanus, PROJECT LUCIFER, and the Vatican's astonishing exo-theological plan for the arrival of an alien savior.
*
You only think you know what's coming..."
*DEFENDER PUBLISHING

----------


## Sled Dog

> No, I have not.
> 
> I think that if you are so sure that the Constitution has a clause that prohibits secession, that you will inform the readers of this thread, without us having to click on your link.


Okay, you're done.

Like I said, numerologists can't think and can't be honest.

You are a numerologist without doubt.

That's the trademark of the numerologist, after all. They don't seek only substantiating evidence to convince themselves, they KNOW, without any doubts at all.  They seek what they call "evidence" to convince the real mathematicians of their errors.

And, because you people cannot doubt yourselves, you never look at the evidence.  Not even when the presenter is rubbing your nose in it.

You keep saying you don't have to see it.

And you don't, because you won't think about it even if you see it.

Want to know what's truly hilarious, @Midgardian?

You clicked on the link that didn't work and informed me of it's failure.

You are now pretending you haven't clicked on the link that does work, so your claim that my posting a link is not sufficient, that I must re-post the actual post or I'm just not presenting the evidence .

Seriously?  Are you for real?

 What strange game are you playing here?  You're just like the others, running away from the truth.

----------


## hoytmonger

> Most of the CK's run away after I post this.
> 
> The Politics Forums


Maybe you should post what is contained in your link... some of us are denied access.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Maybe you should post what is contained in your link... some of us are denied access.


Nope.

That last link I posted I turned off the computer, restarted it, and clicked that link without logging in, and it worked.

So that one works for you, too.

It is, after all, a link to a thread, not a blog.

Click the link in the quote of myself I quoted on Post 16.  Takes you right to the whole thing.

----------


## hoytmonger

> Nope.
> 
> That last link I posted I turned off the computer, restarted it, and clicked that link without logging in, and it worked.
> 
> So that one works for you, too.
> 
> It is, after all, a link to a thread, not a blog.


It leads to a blog...




> *vBulletin Message* *hoytmonger*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this  page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative  features or some other privileged system?If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
>  Log Out Home

----------


## Midgardian

> What strange game are you playing here?  You're just like the others, running away from the truth.


You haven't posted any truth. 

Whenever you are ready to cite the Article and Section of the constitution that prohibits secession, be my guest. The only reason you haven't is because it doesn't exist.

You can't handle the truth.

----------


## Midgardian

> You clicked on the link that didn't work and informed me of it's failure.
> 
> You are now pretending you haven't clicked on the link that does work, so your claim that my posting a link is not sufficient, that I must re-post the actual post or I'm just not presenting the evidence .
> 
> Seriously?  Are you for real?


Just clicked on the link and I see nothing. There is a link to a blog by Pregnar Kraps called "Donald trump showing his liberalism daily". 

When I click on that I see "0 comments".

Whatever you want us to read isn't appearing, so why don't you just cite the Article and Section of the constitution that prohibits secession here instead of dragging out this silly charade?

----------


## Sled Dog

Okay.

Read post 64.

----------


## Midgardian

> Okay.
> 
> Read post 64.


There is no link in the quote of yourself in post #16.




> Okay.
> 
>  You really shouldn't ask such things of me.
> 
>  I don't take positions unless they're defensible.
> 
>  Article I, Section 8.   DOES NOT LIST authority to grants states permissions to dissolve their bonds to the Union.
> 
>  ....

----------


## Trinnity

> *Midgardian*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


*It's a technical thing. I fixed it.
*

----------


## Midgardian

Thanks Trinnity!

OK Sled Dog, now that I have been able to read that, I see that your argument boils down to the federal government's relationship to the states.

That is certainly true, _while the Confederate states were U.S. states._

Once they seceded, they were an independent nation and the U.S. Constitution no longer applied.

Your strongest argument is the suppression of insurrections, but there was no insurrection because the Confederate states were not attempting to overthrow the government in Washington.

They simply left.

Oh yeah, Abraham Lincoln violated the constitution when he unilaterally suspend habeus corpus. Only Congress can do that.

----------


## Midgardian

> But it's pretty damn arrogant for you to assume you're the only one, or that you're important enough for someone such as myself to devote an entire thread to.


People at certain forums have devoted entire threads to me concerning when I was at my old forum.

I am famous.

----------


## Midgardian

> Well, they've only made a "sound" judgement if they conclude, after evaluating the evidence, that the National Socialists did indeed murder somewhere near 12 million people, all non-combatants, for political purposes.


Where is the evidence to support your assertion?

----------


## Sled Dog

> Thanks Trinnity!
> 
> OK Sled Dog, now that I have been able to read that, I see that your argument boils down to the federal government's relationship to the states.
> 
> That is certainly true, _while the Confederate states were U.S. states._
> 
> Once they seceded, they were an independent nation and the U.S. Constitution no longer applied.
> 
> Your strongest argument is the suppression of insurrections, but there was no insurrection because the Confederate states were not attempting to overthrow the government in Washington.
> ...


Since the Constitution FORBIDS seccession, it never stops applying.

Ergo, the so-called "Confederacy" was never an independent nation.  Do cite the clause of the Constitution that permits a state government to sever the connection of a citizen of a state from the protections of his national Constitution.

You are aware that the Constitution is a contract between THE PEOPLE and the federal government, and not an agreement between the states, aren't  you?  They did manage to teach you that in school, right?


So sayeth the mathematician to the numerologist.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Where is the evidence to support your assertion?


I'm not playing that game.

Next you'll be asking to find a virgin Democrat.

----------


## Sled Dog

> People at certain forums have devoted entire threads to me concerning when I was at my old forum.
> 
> I am famous.


Never heard of ya.

However, I am legend.

Fame fades.

Legends only grow.

----------


## Dan40

> People at certain forums have devoted entire threads to me concerning when I was at my old forum.
> 
> I am famous.


A legend in your own mind.

----------


## Kodiak

> People at certain forums have devoted entire threads to me concerning when I was at my old forum.
> 
> I am famous.


Or is it infamous?

----------


## Midgardian

> Since the Constitution FORBIDS seccession, it never stops applying.


You still haven't cited anything in the constitution that says that.

----------


## Midgardian

> Do cite the clause of the Constitution that permits a state government to sever the connection of a citizen of a state from the protections of his national Constitution.


The people of say, Alabama, _are_ the state government. They are not separate entities.

They did manage to teach you that in school, right?

 Secession was done at conventions of the state legislatures made up of delegates that had been recently elected by the people of the southern states on platforms that strongly hinted at a willingness to secede should Lincoln be elected president.

To not secede would have been going against the will of the people.

----------


## Midgardian

> I'm not playing that game.


So either you have no evidence, or the "evidence" that you have reviewed is heavily biased and one-sided.

----------


## Midgardian

> I'm talking about the Aluminum Foil Hat Brigade, the Shiny Tricorn Helmet Gangsters and their pursuit of the hidden cadre of Bilderbergers and Illuminati and Trilateralists and The Hidden Government that's Out To Herd Us In FEMA Camps With The Dreaded Black Helicopters.


I saw a helicopter fly over my house an hour or so ago. It appeared from my vantage point like it could have been painted black.

I also viewed an airplane  fly nearby. No chemtrails, this time.

There are several likely FEMA camp sites in the Los Angeles area.

----------


## Dan40

> I saw a helicopter fly over my house an hour or so ago. It appeared from my vantage point like it could have been painted black.
> 
> I also viewed an airplane  fly nearby. No chemtrails, this time.
> 
> There are several likely FEMA camp sites in the Los Angeles area.



 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Geez:

----------


## Invayne

> I saw a helicopter fly over my house an hour or so ago. It appeared from my vantage point like it could have been painted black.
> 
> I also viewed an airplane  fly nearby. No chemtrails, this time.
> 
> There are several likely FEMA camp sites in the Los Angeles area.


I see helicopters flying over my house all the time. They must be looking for something.

Oh wait. It might be because I live around the corner from Simmons AAF....lol

----------


## Sled Dog

> A legend in your own mind.


Look up solipsism sometime.

----------


## Sled Dog

> You still haven't cited anything in the constitution that says that.


Yes, I did.

You haven't cited anything I cited and refuted it.

Just like EVERYONE who sees that, you're running and hiding.

----------


## Sled Dog

> The people of say, Alabama, _are_ the state government. They are not separate entities.


No.

They are not.

Next you'll be telling us all mammals are teeny weeny little whiny bitey shrews.

----------


## Sled Dog

> I saw a helicopter fly over my house an hour or so ago. It appeared from my vantage point like it could have been painted black.
> 
> I also viewed an airplane  fly nearby. No chemtrails, this time.
> 
> There are several likely FEMA camp sites in the Los Angeles area.


I've built helicopters.

Some of them were black.

You into blacks?

----------


## Midgardian

> Look up solipsism sometime.


At my old forum I was charged with illeism.

----------


## Midgardian

> Yes, I did.


No, you cited clauses in the constitution that are valid so long as the states acknowledge the federal government as being valid and remain in the union.

All that went out the window for 11 states in the winter of 1860-1861.

----------


## Midgardian

> No.
> 
> They are not.
> 
> Next you'll be telling us all mammals are teeny weeny little whiny bitey shrews.


LOL! Did you really just claim that the people are not the government after earlier stating that the people ratified the U.S. constitution?

----------


## Midgardian

> You into blacks?


I have been infatuated with some black women, but since learned to control my attraction.

I am an electronics oriented person, so I know that opposites attract.

But, you won't find me "burning coal".

----------


## Sled Dog

> No, you cited clauses in the constitution that are valid so long as the states acknowledge the federal government as being valid and remain in the union.
> 
> All that went out the window for 11 states in the winter of 1860-1861.


See?

You can't argue your case.

Numerologists!  Sheesh.

----------


## Sled Dog

> LOL! Did you really just claim that the people are not the government after earlier stating that the people ratified the U.S. constitution?


What?  You can't fucking READ?

I NEVER said "the people" ratified shit.

Since you just posted an obvious lie, cite the exact quote from me stating I said any such thing.

The STATES, acting as the REPRESENTATIVES of the THE PEOPLE, were tasked with ratifying the Constitution, but the Constitution itself is the Contract between "We the People" (that term sound even vaguely familiar to you?) as to their form of national government.

So.

Where in the Constitution does it authorize ANY state to sever the people's connection with THEIR government?

You ain't gonna find it, because there's no such authority.

And what is "secession"?  It's the severance of the connection of the PEOPLE with the federal  government and the imposition of a new and unlawful government upon them.

Also, I see you've ignored, as you people ALWAYS do, the fact that the Constitution not only forbids insurrection, it requires the president to fight insurrection.

Ya know, I've proven, logically, that "free will" is flatly not compatible with any religious belief that assumes God as "perfect", "omnipotent" and "omniscient".

Know what the religious kooks ALWAYS resort to once the shock of my blasphemy wears off?

They insist on redefining one of those three words to mean something else.

Those kooky morons who insist the North started the Civil War and that States can secede...ALWAYS find strange new meaning in the Constitution that never existed when it was written and to this day still does not exist.

Which is funny, because by changing the meaning they are proving the case that the Constitution doesn't allow it.

----------


## Coolwalker

It's funny how we are damn fools when in disagreement with someone. We are all entitled to our opinions.

----------


## Midgardian

> See?
> 
> You can't argue your case.
> 
> Numerologists!  Sheesh.


I did argue my case. Your problem is that you think that we are discussing a civil war, meaning that the states that seceded were still part of the union and subject to the U.S. Constitution.

They weren't. They had formed an independent country and you have not yet cited one word in the U.S. Constitution that says that they could not.

It was the war of Northern Aggression, started by Abraham Lincoln who got 600,000 Americans and himself killed unnecessarily.

----------


## Sled Dog

> I did argue my case. Your problem is that you think that we are discussing a civil war, meaning that the states that seceded were still part of the union and subject to the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> They weren't. They had formed an independent country and you have not yet cited one word in the U.S. Constitution that says that they could not.
> 
> It was the war of Northern Aggression, started by Abraham Lincoln who got 600,000 Americans and himself killed unnecessarily.


Stating you couldn't see something therefore the other guy must be wrong, repeatedly is not a case rational people pursue.

Numerologists do.

----------


## Midgardian

> Stating you couldn't see something therefore the other guy must be wrong, repeatedly is not a case rational people pursue.
> 
> Numerologists do.


What have I allegedly not seen?

----------


## Dan40

> I did argue my case. Your problem is that you think that we are discussing a civil war, meaning that the states that seceded were still part of the union and subject to the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> They weren't. They had formed an independent country and you have not yet cited one word in the U.S. Constitution that says that they could not.
> 
> It was the war of Northern Aggression, started by Abraham Lincoln who got 600,000 Americans and himself killed unnecessarily.



Did the South surrender?

Did the Confederate Country of Southern North America surrender?

Did the CSA surrender?

Did the Army of the Confederacy surrender?

Yes, by any other name, they surrendered.  And were occupied and assimilated.  And are NOW [fuck THEN!]one of the 50 USA states, [or 57 states if you're a dumb ass president]  And subject to the Constitution and the laws and regulations [no matter how many too many they be] of the Federal Government of the UNITED STATES of AMERICA.

What happened then don't mean shit today.

Now, WHAT was this thread supposed to be about?  Wackos and weirdos?

----------


## Midgardian

> And were occupied


Still are.

The Occupied Southern States of America.

----------


## Dos Equis

> It's funny how we are damn fools when in disagreement with someone. We are all entitled to our opinions.


Speaking of fools, the GOP just nominated a man who claims....er....um....suggested that the father of Ted Cruz was in on the JFK assassination.

Hilarious.

----------


## Dos Equis

What I find humorous is all the rambling over what is Constitutional when the Federal government shows it does not really give a damn about the Constitution.

So as they continue to trample the Constitution by their own actions, who the hell cares if seceding is Constitutional?  It's not like we live under a Constitutional government anymore.

Personally I would love to see what would happen if a state decided to secede.  Then again, they may all die in mass like in Lincolns day, and still not be able to secede so perhaps its not such a good idea after all.

----------

